
IsHiring.dev()- Atellio is building a product dream team - IvarsIndriks
https://ishiring.dev/d/4-atellio-is-building-a-product-dream-team
======
newsbinator
This is the first time I've seen that forum software you're using,
[https://flarum.org](https://flarum.org). Looks great.

------
verdverm
HN is not a job board, please see the FAQ for relevant sections

